

So much for organic search results on Google - skynetv2

I was watching PBS NOVA LHC&#x2F;Higgs episode (highly recommended), and wanted to look up Tevatron. The first result is<p>not Fermilab
not Wikipedia<p>but an empty Google Plus Page. It seems like its an autogenerated page.<p>I tested it on multiple browsers and on incognito&#x2F;private session as well. Same results.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;e4hQJk<p>Its just sad to see what Google has become.
======
neikos
[http://puu.sh/eCJOd/14a633f932.png](http://puu.sh/eCJOd/14a633f932.png)

I'm in Germany and this is while logged in. I can't reproduce what you claim.
But Google is known to fragment their search results depending on previous
usage patterns, I have never expressed interest in a particle accelerator
though.

~~~
skynetv2
well, same thing. Do you believe Google Maps is first result, higher than
Fermilab and wiki?

------
jpetersonmn
I get this page when I search Tevatron as my first result.

[https://plus.google.com/100240598075206879792/about?gl=us&hl...](https://plus.google.com/100240598075206879792/about?gl=us&hl=en)

~~~
GFischer
Yep, that's the page I get as well, and the one the poster was mentioning.

